# LLBA winter meeting



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

The LLBA winter meeting is going to be held at the St. Cloud Gander Mountain on Jan. 5th at noon in the Gander Lodge. Members please visit the association forum if you have any suggestions for the agenda. Hope we have a great turn out! Directions are available on Gander Mountain's website. if your not a member and would like to join we can take care of that at the meeting as well. hope to see a great turn out!

thought i might as well post this here as well


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How'd it go? I saw this earlier today and got excited, I thought the 5th was tomorow  It was like 10 to noon when I saw there was gonna be a meeting so it was a bit too late for me to go.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So any talk about tournaments closer to my kneck of the woods??? :wink:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it went good we elected new officers and talked about the night fishing laws and have a few tournys planned already

Shoots:
Bowbenders: May 17, 2008 German, Jefferson Lakes chain
MSAA: June 07, 2008 TBA
Duluth: June 21, 2008 This date is not confirmed
LLBA State Shoot: Dates and location to be voted on are.
Red Wing Mississippi River May 24, 2008
Horseshoe  May 31, 2008
Night shoot: June 14, 2008 Big Stone


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you have to be an LLBA member to shoot at these tourneys?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

not sure on that. bowbenders i dont think you do since it isnt a llba shoot. come on over to the llba site ya can still use the guest part


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

I think for the llba shoots you need to have a member in the boat.

It's not that much money to join the llba for a year. The llba is expanding the opportunities to bowfish in mn, such as night shooting this summer. IF you go out at night you would not be doing that if it wasent for the llba. Support the club and bowfishing will continue to grow in mn.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya weasle ya should join


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I will. Don't worry, I'll be a member this year.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:thumb:


----------

